# Solved: ATI Warning - Catalyst Control Center



## Ashers_ (Jan 16, 2009)

Everytime I turn on mny laptop, the following message appears:

The Catalyst Control Center is not supported by the driver version of your enabled graphics adapter. Please update your ATI graphics driver, or enable your ATI adapter using the Displays Manager.

I have an ATI Radeon HD 3470 Graphics Card 256MB.

I've tried uninstalling the driver on Device Manager and then detecting it again but the same error still pops up when I restart. Not sure how the enabling of the ATI adapter works on Displays Manager, help please?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to use Programs & Features in the Control Panel to uninstall the current ATI software and drivers and then reinstall it. Somehow you have a mismatched driver.

Since Acer's site is pretty poor for downloads and always has terribly outdated drivers I suggest that you may want to try the regular ATI driver from here: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html

Then use this tool to modify the driver: http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php

The instructions are easy to follow and are at the bottom of the link.


----------



## mrmoo (Jan 19, 2009)

I too am experiencing the same error message my graphics card is a ATI Radeon HD3200 Graphics, will this fix work for my Acer AS5535 as well, also is this a proven fix?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I was just wondering, do the ATI drivers still need .net framework to run properly and if so could that have something to do with the error or is it strickly an ATI driver issue?


----------



## mrmoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure how would I go about checking this, I have hopefully attached the error message that I am receiving.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

MrMoo, ideally you should start your own thread. But have you followed the advice I gave Ashers? The fix is almost a simply uninstall and reinstall of a driver, the only difference is you are modifying the standard desktop driver to a mobile version with the use of the modder utility.


----------

